# VIP211 and dolby digital sound



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have my VIP211 hooked up to my Samsung 61" DLP using an HDMI cable. I am using a digital optical cable that runs from the TV's "digital audio out" to my receiver. The setting on my 211 is on PCM/Dolby and Line out. The problem is I am not getting Dolby Digital sound from my VIP211 but rather "Pro Logic II" according to the receiver. (I tried other audio combinations on the 211 i.e. Dolby Digital only, RF mode, etc and still get Pro Logic II). If i go to the "Sound Menu" settings on the Samsung TV the Digital Output setting cannot be highlighted when watching via the 211 so I cannot pick it from my menu and change the setting.

However, when i use my OTA antenna which is hooked up directly to the back of the TV via ANT IN. I can go to the "Sound Menu" settings on the Samsung TV and the Digital Output setting is highlighted and can be changed. I changed it to Dolby Digital and when a OTA show is broadcast in DD5.1 the reciever displays "Dolby Digital" correctly. If it is not DD5.1 then "Pro Logic II" is correctly indicated.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What channels?

There are only a few channels via Dish that are actually in 5.1 surround sound. Most of the HD channels are, and some of the premiums like HBO, SHO, Starz are even though they are not HD... but most of the channels are still PCM.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

I have a Sony Grand Wega and if your set is like mine, Dolby 5.1 is only sent out on your optical jack when viewing OTA from your tuner. All other inputs will send sound out PCM . What I ended up doing is I ran the hdmi cable to the tv, but also ran an optical audio direct to my receiver. I do not have the 211 set up yet, installation is Saturday, but I had to do this for my DVR. It had me wondering like you, but when I read the manual closely, it says the optical out is only when it recives a OTA signal, not one of the inputs. What "ill probably end up doing is install the reciver correctly and run everything to the reciver and let taht swicth audio and vidoe for all my inputs.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted this same question to the High Def forum. See reply below. Everything is working fine now and am getting DD5.1 sound out of the 211 via my receiver. All sound from whatever source is coming out of the receiver and not my TV. The audio on my TV is muted.

Ok, here is my advice. The vip211 has an OTA tuner just ascapable as the one your TV. Hook up your OTA antenna to the 211 and then run the optical cable to your receiver. This will take care of both your OTA viewing and Sat viewing. You will then need to program your receiver for local channels. It is very easy by going to menu. Refer to your vip211 manual. You then let it scan to find all the OTA channles. Add them and they will appear in your guide. THis way you dont have to switch your TV between Sat and OTA. You need only hook an HDMI cable up to your HDTV. The 211 can carry the PCM sound to your TV and the optical output of the 211 will carry the DD5.1 to your receiver. HDMI is capable of carrying DD5.1, bout your TV does not have the hardware or speakers to utilize it. Just use the OTA tuner in the 211.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

mabrandt......just as a follow-up to how you will be running your cabling. I have the video (and technically audio too since HDMI carries both but I mute the TV) from the VIP211 running to the TV via HDMI. The audio is from the digital optical of the VIP211 to the optical input on the receiver.

For the DVR, the video is via component cables from the DVR to the component in on the TV. The audio will be optical out (the optical cable is on order) from the DVR to the receiver (I have 2 optical inputs on my receiver).


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah I have a 42 Samsung DLP and did the same thing when I first got the 211.


----------



## lanny (May 10, 2006)

I bought a Pioneer VSX72 receiver with 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output to simplify my installation and operation since I also have an HD DVD with HDMI output that works fine. 
I just hooked up the VIP-211 only to discover that there does not appear to be Dolby Digital on the HDMI out. I did not want to use component to the DLP display but I think I have to if I want to decode 5.1 from the optical VIP-211 output. This stinks!

OK, I just discovered that I can map the audio in the VSX72. It just was not clear and is done from a different programming location. The optical audio from the VSP-211 and HDMI video into the VSX72 does allow what I set out to do. NEVER MIND. (It would be nice to have Dolby on the HDMI from the VIP211 but this works.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Dish built the 211 as cheaply as possible. They left out a lot of needed outputs.


----------



## thanwu (May 2, 2006)

You are right. I found this also. I connect 211 through HDMI to my Yamaha RX-V2600 reciver, then HDMI-out from the Yamaha to my Philips Plasma TV. The display in my reciever showed it is not DD sound for HD channels. Then i use the Toslink to connect the 211 and Yam for audio which is DD sound. The tech support from Dish is sucks! I am wondering what's the point with the HDMI for stereo sound.



lanny said:


> I bought a Pioneer VSX72 receiver with 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output to simplify my installation and operation since I also have an HD DVD with HDMI output that works fine.
> I just hooked up the VIP-211 only to discover that there does not appear to be Dolby Digital on the HDMI out. I did not want to use component to the DLP display but I think I have to if I want to decode 5.1 from the optical VIP-211 output. This stinks!
> 
> OK, I just discovered that I can map the audio in the VSX72. It just was not clear and is done from a different programming location. The optical audio from the VSP-211 and HDMI video into the VSX72 does allow what I set out to do. NEVER MIND. (It would be nice to have Dolby on the HDMI from the VIP211 but this works.


----------



## lanny (May 10, 2006)

The VIP211 does not output Dolby Digital on the HDMI cable. I also had this problem. I solved the audio problem by plugging the VIP211 optical dig. audio out directly into my Pioneer audio receiver and mapping the audio on the receiver to use HDMI for vidio and optical for audio. 

Lanny


----------



## thanwu (May 2, 2006)

here is the update. The HDMI connection between my 211 and Yamaha RX-V2600 do carry Dolby Digital Sound now. It did not work this way before. It just happened yesterday. It is possible Dishnetwork updated the software for 211. I can disconnect my toslink cable now.



lanny said:


> The VIP211 does not output Dolby Digital on the HDMI cable. I also had this problem. I solved the audio problem by plugging the VIP211 optical dig. audio out directly into my Pioneer audio receiver and mapping the audio on the receiver to use HDMI for vidio and optical for audio.
> 
> Lanny


----------

